# can't get heat mats anywhere!



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm assuming this is pandemic- and/or Brexit-related, but everywhere has been out of stock of heat mats for months! Anyone in the know able to give us an idea if this is going to improve any time soon?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

what size / wattage are you after ?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

That's crazy... tried three or four online places and all the larger sizes are out of stock on each site !!! - Wonder what the delay is... stuck container ship by chance


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

I've heard from a couple people that large heat mats are super hard to get hold of. I think the major companies are so far behind on manufacturing as soon as they produce some, they sell out instantly. Getting hold of reptile radiators is the same. Been months since anyone had these in stock.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes its to do with importation issues. Loads of equipment is hard to get hold of.


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

my local pets at home had a lot of diff heat matts and thermostats, and I got one for my scorpion on ebay


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ScorpionColony said:


> my local pets at home had a lot of diff heat matts and thermostats, and I got one for my scorpion on ebay


Was it a proper recognised make or a cheap Chinese knock off and potentially dangerous?


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Was it a proper recognised make or a cheap Chinese knock off and potentially dangerous?


- All electronics are potentially dangerous.

- Thinking buying branded goods protects you is dangerous

- Pets at home, only sell reputable brands to be honest, and they are in stock right now where I live

- The OP asked where has heat matts, I answered petsathome and ebay, your reply isn't even relevant. 

- People with low incomes, perhaps can't spend £50 + for a heat matt

_The days of exotic pets being for rich old men is over_


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

ScorpionColony said:


> my local pets at home had a lot of diff heat matts and thermostats, and I got one for my scorpion on ebay


You can still get smaller heat mats from most places Inc Pets At Home. It's the large heat mats 17" & over you can't get anywhere. People are wanting the large ones to setup incubators.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ScorpionColony said:


> - All electronics are potentially dangerous.
> 
> - Thinking buying branded goods protects you is dangerous
> 
> ...


[email protected] are hardly cheap themselves tbh.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ScorpionColony said:


> - All electronics are potentially dangerous.
> 
> - Thinking buying branded goods protects you is dangerous
> 
> ...


I asked if yours was a branded one from eBay. [email protected] would only sell branded ones, and yes they are mostly all made in China but they will have some 'markings' to say they are of a suitable standard etc.

Often the ones on eBay are unbranded and have passed no tests, have no safely standard markings etc and are cheap for a reason.

Yes, you could argue that 'thinking buying branded goods protects you is dangerous' (rather ironic wording!), but at least you would have some recourse whereas as unbranded one from a Chinese seller....


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

wilkinss77 said:


> [email protected] are hardly cheap themselves tbh.


Yeah, I know bro, I only mentioned them to let the OP know, they had some.

I got mine on ebay, cheers.


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

retic666 said:


> You can still get smaller heat mats from most places Inc Pets At Home. It's the large heat mats 17" & over you can't get anywhere. People are wanting the large ones to setup incubators.


Oh I see, that makes sense then 

Because, PAH had lots of heat matts and thermostats, perhaps not the big ones though. 

cheers


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

ScorpionColony said:


> Oh I see, that makes sense then
> 
> Because, PAH had lots of heat matts and thermostats, perhaps not the big ones though.
> 
> cheers


Thats right. TBH I would buy from an online reptile shop instead of PAH. PAH aren't cheap & don't really deal with specialist reptile stuff.


----------

